# I got a new pic of my angel today



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I can't believe that my wait is almost over, it wasn't as terrible as I thought it would be. She will be 12 weeks old on the 8th of November so I'll be calling Bonnie next week to get 
everything set up to get my Lexi on her way home to me!! I can't wait to hold her and cover her in kisses :wub: :wub: 
Here she is, my precious Alexis Reina......
[attachment=57831:IMG_1142.jpg]
Thanks for looking!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Gosh, she is a beauty!! An untra-cute puppy!!!! Congratulations!!! How exciting!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Awww, she's super adorable :wub: I'm so happy for you.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

When I saw her, she just took my breath away.......how simply aodrable!!!! She is a real looker! Your going to have so much fun with that little sweetheart!!!!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh My! she is just gorgeous.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

She is so sweet looking, and I know you are going to feel so blessed to get your little angel home. All her little angel cousins and family want to welcome her here on SM and can't wait to see more pictures when you get her and lots of stories. It will be fun to watch her grow up.

Hugs,
Lucy and Breeze


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

what a beautiful baby girl. :wub: :wub:


----------



## abbie (Jul 7, 2009)

Congrats! She is just lovely. Add me to those looking forward to more pics of your precious baby!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

omg you're going to have so much fun with that little cutie. how can you wait??! lol.


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

She is absolutely adorable :wub: and she looks sooo sweet! I'm sure you are already in love (hard not to fall in love with that face :heart: )


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

what a little cutie pie... :wub:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

*GASP!*
*SWOON!*
*THUD!*

Oh my goodness, what a face! What a beautiful puppy coat! I am smitten! *SIGH* :wub2: 
I can't wait for more pictures ...


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh she is a cutie thats for sure ... I am so excited for you

Congrats .. wish you many happy and healthy years together with her.

Kat

ps. I love her name too


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh my gosh, she is such a little beauty.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

She is gorgeous Jen. Look at that face and the soft, silky hair. Alexis Reina is a perfect name for her. She looks like a Queen Lexi. I'm so very happy for you and for her.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Very cute!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh my....how can you even stand the wait?!!!!!! I love her coat!!! Her face!!! Her little body....


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Alexis Reina....gosh Jen....you couldn't have picked a more beautiful name for your upcoming baby girl!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: She is truly a little doll!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so excited for you! She's as cute as cute can get! :wub: 
Can't wait to see more pictures when you get her home.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Alexis Reina is beautiful! :wub2: Such a pretty face :heart: CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## Bethy (Oct 10, 2009)

Alexis Reina is gorgeous  

QUOTE (jen_hedz @ Oct 29 2009, 07:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845210


> I can't believe that my wait is almost over, it wasn't as terrible as I thought it would be. She will be 12 weeks old on the 8th of November so I'll be calling Bonnie next week to get
> everything set up to get my Lexi on her way home to me!! I can't wait to hold her and cover her in kisses :wub: :wub:
> Here she is, my precious Alexis Reina......
> [attachment=57831:IMG_1142.jpg]
> Thanks for looking!![/B]


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

She is a doll baby


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Congrats!! Your angel baby is adorable!! :wub: :wub: Finally, the wait is almost over!! Yay!!!


----------



## ksm (Nov 18, 2008)

When does your new Angel come home? I can't wait to see more pictures of her!


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh My Gosh she's such a beauty!

Congrats and I can't wait until she get here!!!!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

QUOTE (ksm @ Nov 6 2009, 07:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847981


> When does your new Angel come home? I can't wait to see more pictures of her![/B]


I've already spoken to Tiger and I'm waiting to hear back from him with the flight arrangements but he did say he would more than likely be able to bring her next week. 
I'm so excited!!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (jen_hedz @ Nov 6 2009, 10:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848043


> QUOTE (ksm @ Nov 6 2009, 07:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847981





> When does your new Angel come home? I can't wait to see more pictures of her![/B]


I've already spoken to Tiger and I'm waiting to hear back from him with the flight arrangements but he did say he would more than likely be able to bring her next week. 
I'm so excited!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yay~~!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratualtions...she is beautiful!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Jen I can't wait till you get her, she's perfect :wub: Congrats to you


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh she is simply precious! :tender: I'm so happy for you. It will be a happy Thanksgiving and a very merry Christmas at your house!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I know you're sooo anxious! She's such a treasure!


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

She is so beautiful!!! :wub:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Wow, she is PRECIOUS! :wub: :wub: :wub: I know you can't wait for those puppy kisses!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

A pure beauty for sure. Congratulations :aktion033:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

OMG! How beautiful is that baby!?!! :wub: Can't wait to see more pics when you get her home - love the name, too!! :yahoo:


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

That's so exciting!!! :clap:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

As long as the weather cooperates Tiger will be flying Lexi to me on Wednesday :chili: :chili: I can't wait to snuggle with her and to see her and Ellie play. I've been feeling so bad for Ellie since Angelo has been gone, I know that she is ready to play again and I'm sure she will be a great big sister!!


----------



## ksm (Nov 18, 2008)

YEAH!!!!! It will be worth the wait! :wub: :wub: :wub: Post new pictures when you have her home!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Only ONE MORE DAY!!!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Wow! She does look like Lilly!!! This is going to be so cool watching them grow up and comparing personalities and interests.


----------



## ksm (Nov 18, 2008)

Well? Are you keeping us waiting? Is she here yet?


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

My crystal ball tells me  that Jen will have Lexi in her arms in about an hour! Congrats on your new angel!


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

OMG ... I hope she is getting smothered in puppy kisses right now!!!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

OMG she's a doll!! Can't wait to see more pix of her when she is home in your arms. :wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Helllooooo!?!!!! We are waiting with baited breath for some pictures of your beautiful puppy!!!!!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

We got home about a half an hour ago and I am so in love with this little angel :wub: :wub: She is such a playful little girl and what a hairball, she's just too cute for words!! I have to get dinner ready and this is a really bad pic but the only one I have gotten so far. I'll be sure to post more tomorrow. I'm on :cloud9: 
[attachment=58277:IMG_5737small.jpg]


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (jen_hedz @ Nov 11 2009, 07:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850111


> We got home about a half an hour ago and I am so in love with this little angel :wub: :wub: She is such a playful little girl and what a hairball, she's just too cute for words!! I have to get dinner ready and this is a really bad pic but the only one I have gotten so far. I'll be sure to post more tomorrow. I'm on :cloud9:
> [attachment=58277:IMG_5737small.jpg][/B]


OMG!!!! Congrats!!!! She's ADOR-A-BALL!!!! Look at that tongue!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

What a beautiful little fluffball!!!!!!Welcome to SM you gorgeous baby girl :wub:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

QUOTE (Gatiger40 @ Nov 11 2009, 02:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850044


> My crystal ball tells me  that Jen will have Lexi in her arms in about an hour! Congrats on your new angel![/B]


Thanks Steph and tell Tiger thanks again!!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

She is so cute :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Congratulations artytime: :chili: :chili: She is a beauty, I am sure she is a cuddly little doll like Cherry Lola  Although tonight she is being a scamp


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

She is the CUTEST Prettiest little girl!! omg- what a joy!!! how is her new big sister taking it all? Congratulations!! I'm really so happy for you!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

SHE'S HOME!!!! :chili: :chili: What a happy day!!! I actually saw your post in another thread that you got your puppy already - so I rushed back to find her!!!! So cute, OMG....I can't wait to see more pictures :aktion033: 

Congratulations!!


----------

